

MenuetOS 0.85C released: an OS written entirely in 32/64 bit assembly - delian66
http://www.menuetos.net/index.htm

======
frozenport
One of the unfortunate parts about Menuet OS is that the source is closed and
only Ville M. Turjanmaa has the source! It can never grow beyond his hobby.

~~~
conductor
There is an open source (GPLv2) fork called KolibriOS [1].

[1] - [http://kolibrios.org/en/](http://kolibrios.org/en/)

~~~
D9u
I tried Kolibri a couple of years ago while distro hopping, but I completely
forgot that is was a fork of Menuet, so when I saw the above comment regarding
closed source I looked on the KolibriOS site, and when I got back here I
noticed your comment had beat me to it by a mile!

Haha! Cheers!

